# headed to port st. joe/san blas/indian pass



## 1eyehunting (Apr 22, 2012)

trying to head out next week-end for another week of inshore/nearshore fun. looking forward to cajun thundering the south side of st joe bay(reds, trout,flounder), trollin the north bank of the bay mouth for spanish(only if i have to...), cruisin the tip and beaches of st joe peninsula(reds pompano, and cobia),may get to check on triple tail out of indian pass but that is unknown waters to me.
i'll report afterwards again and hope to have more pics than last report. 
Looking Forward-
sorry 'bout the old pic of my boat, but i can't get any new pics to load...


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 22, 2012)

the fishing is good here now. you should have any problems getting fish.


----------



## 1eyehunting (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks Recurve, i'm traveling down behind a mostly non-fishing family to help them take advantage of this little corner of fishing heaven. i convinced them that they couldn't come relax on san blas without even wetting a line, and they offered me the spare bedroom! they are close friends, so i don't won't to disappoint. i heard you say cobes have move on. my boat is too small to fish the wrecks. st vincent sound tripletail are floating on top of my bucket list (pun intended), but i've never fished that oyster bowl. i'd love to hook up with a local when i get some off time from the landlubbers. otherwise i'll be fishing the bay by myself.
if one of us has 4WD for sand ramp i'd love to fish crooked island sound again!
Looking Forward!


----------



## bany (Apr 23, 2012)

I am going down this weekend also. The annual camping trip. First time with my own kayak so I am excited. I don't know how to fish  but I'm gonna try. I hope you have a great stay. 11' orange yak don't run me over!!


----------



## 1eyehunting (Apr 23, 2012)

Bany, iguess you'll be at the state park at the end of peninsula. i may launch there at Eagle harbor(depending on wind and direction) at some point; if i see you, i'll check you out. if you see my  little 17' Sundance, flag me down. learning to fish may be a little frustrating if trying to handle a yak at same, but it gives good access. drop me a PM and we can swap cell #s, but i am unsure of cell coverage there.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 23, 2012)

If hes at the state park Eagle harbor is the only place my phone works and thats barely.


----------



## MERCing (Apr 23, 2012)

Going down at the end of this week and will be there thru next weekend. Staying near Indian Pass. 
We see quite a few kayaks out in the bay. Alot of the south end of the bay is shallow and a Yak is ideal to get to the deeper channels with but you may have to paddle a distance, lol
When I used a Yak and a canoe there, I put in across from the "rocks" going out towards Cape San Blas. There are a few channels fairly close to the dirt launch but most of the fish we have caught have been out further towards Blacks Island.

Indian Pass is a good place to use a yak also. Put in at the ramp and go left around the "ferry" dock and follow the bank around to the grass beds and oyster bars.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Apr 24, 2012)

Was down there last week for couple days, did real well with the flounder(gigging).  Caught some trout and reds on rods, my boys and I had BIG time! Good luck and tite lines.


----------



## bany (Apr 26, 2012)

Packing today, S.P. tomorrow!


----------



## 1eyehunting (Apr 26, 2012)

unfortunately, my trip has been delayed a day or two due to the tragic suicide of  a young neighbor while away at his first year of college. service is saturday; hope to travel sunday.


----------

